# Looking for your ideas...



## PaulGibbins (Nov 11, 2006)

I am currently creating a golf course for my students who cannot study with me due to travel, or other reasons, and it got me thinking -

What would YOU like to see in an instructional product? I am debating releasing it as a book, audio cd, etc. 

I also would like ideas on topics. There is a lot I can write about so let me know what you feel is missing. 

I will choose the top three ideas and send them a copy of the work, once it is finished. (My private lessons are $200/session, and I plan on selling the book/cd for $97)


----------

